# Hello y’all at



## #TrvlYogaRN (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi folks,
I don’t know how I came across this forum but it’s been pretty interesting and I’ve already found a lot of useful information to help me through my plight . I hope I can be a valuable member of this community. Not that my opinion matters, considering my own current situation. But I’ve always been good at lending an ear!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM! I fixed your user name.

Your opinions matter as much as the rest of ours do. We all, you too, bring our life experiences and support to others here on TAM. It's much appreciated by our members.


----------

